
Scientists 3-D Print Skin That Develops Working Blood Vessels - elorant
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/scientists-3d-print-skin-develops-working-blood-vessels-180973572/
======
notadoc
This is really great progress. 3d printing of tissues specific to a patient
that has no rejection risk in vivo would be a major breakthrough for medicine
and surgery. Let's hope they can eventually do the same with arteries, muscle,
bone, and nerves, though it's all likely decades away from routine use.

Of course cost will be a major factor, especially since it must be catered to
each patient.

~~~
toomuchtodo
How can the cost be driven down?

~~~
notadoc
That's the billion dollar question, particularly because of the
individualization necessary.

